# Which iso should I download?



## Prime (Dec 22, 2009)

I noticed that there is a 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-disc1.iso and a 8.0-RELEASE-amd64-dvd.iso.gz, which one should I download?


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2009)

Depends on your hardware, and software you want to use.... if you have less than 4GB ram, go for i386, it'll be safe choice


----------



## Prime (Dec 22, 2009)

I have 8GB of RAM so I need the amd64 iso I just was wondering what was the difference between the two.


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 22, 2009)

Most significant difference is in size of addressable space.
32bit can only address 4G {unless PAE....}

also fp precision is higher for 64bit... 
and some other stuff you don't have to worry about


----------



## oliverh (Dec 22, 2009)

Use 64 bit if you don't need some exotic 32bit-only application (very rare). The more testers the better. We don't have a plethora of users like those of Linux.

>Most significant difference is in size of addressable space.

And this is getting more and more an advantage for filesystems, operating system technology per se and different applications even on the very desktop.


----------



## crsd (Dec 22, 2009)

That's not what OP asked 

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/8.0R/announce.html:

```
dvd1

This contains everything necessary to install the base FreeBSD
operating system, a collection of pre-built packages, and the
documentation. It also supports booting into a "livefs" based
rescue mode. This should be all you need if you can burn and use
DVD-sized media.

disc1

This contains the base FreeBSD operating system and the
documentation packages for CDROM-sized media. There are no other
packages.
```

I like dvd image for LiveFS being on same media as distribution files.


----------



## Beastie (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not sure he was asking about the difference between AMD and i386 architectures but rather about the difference between disc1 and the DVD.

disc1 contains the distributions you can find on the FTP (base system, GENERIC kernel, man pages, source, port tree, profiled libraries, etc.) The only packages included are documentation packages.
The DVD contains everything you can find on disc1, plus a livefs, plus some packages (but I have no idea which ones).


----------



## Prime (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I think I will go with the dvd.


----------

